# Got a new truck



## bjielsl (Jul 6, 2011)

It has a bit of cargo space built I to the bed. What should I carry? My bug out location is about a 10mjn drive in road and 30 off the beaten path.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

bjielsl said:


> It has a bit of cargo space built I to the bed. What should I carry? My bug out location is about a 10mjn drive in road and 30 off the beaten path.


Pics pics pics pics pics!!!!!!!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, pics! include the cargo space and the dimensions too.


----------



## bjielsl (Jul 6, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> Yeah, pics! include the cargo space and the dimensions too.


Nothing special just a ford sport trac. This is my daily driver.

This is some stock photography: None of the storage is lockable (yet) or watertight (yet).

The big one is the width of the bed.









and two of these: Could throw a six pack in each one.










I will be adding a camper top with roof rack soon so this will all be lockable!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, you got room for lots of stuff. The long one is nice in terms of a rifle or shotgun if you can legally carry one in your vehicle at all times. Of course medical kit, some water bottles and food, general BOB type of gear. Being under a shell in back you can't quickly get to your gear... i.e. "whip out your gun" if someone is approaching in a treatening fashion, but it would be there for a less immediate need.

Your profile says HI, so where would you go with the truck that you might be stuck and end up on your own for awhile? Or what would you need to get back home? For your environment and thinking in terms of GHB or survive a few days while stranded should help dictate what equipment to select. Since you have a fairly finite area... you can't drive off the island, consider from any point on the island, what would you need to get back to civilization? back to your home?


----------



## bjielsl (Jul 6, 2011)

Moved to Texas! Gotta update profile. Thanks


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

bjielsl said:


> It has a bit of cargo space built I to the bed. What should I carry? My bug out location is about a 10mjn drive in road and 30 off the beaten path.


Probably best to limit the bed storage to items that can take temperature extremes. The bottom of the bed gets hot (exhaust system, road heat) or freezes along with everything else.

Accessibility to the big box will be limited when you're loaded up... but it would be a great place for backup items. Tools, sturdy tarp, tow chain/padlock, jack, BigEasy lockout toolset, etc.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Be glad you moved off Hawaii.
Even a relatively minor SHTF would turn that place into a deathrap
Too many people on too small a terrain and no where to go.
Only good thng. No heating oil needed


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

check this thread out, not the same truck but this guy has a very relevant and good BOV type setup on his tacoma 
http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/2nd-gen-builds/184735-allblk-tacos-build.html
and another bov worthy truck
http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/armor-tech-offroad/216819-ato-expedition-1-a-5.html

and some other examples


























































































basically the possibilities are endless, just get some plywood and a tape measure and go to town! my buddy has a pick up with a canopy on the back and he installed a full on wood burning stove complete with chimney in there!!!

check out this old vw bus someone put a stove into for icefishing! lol, it was kind of like that but in the back of a toyota tacoma!


----------

